# Live sand while curing dry rock in new setup?



## Swayne07 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am getting ready to start my first salt water tank and my dry live rock and live sand should be arriving sometime next week can I go ahead and put my sand in the tank while the rock is curing or should I wait.

Thanks in advance for input.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yup, throw it all in at the same time.


----------



## Swayne07 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have tank, light, heater, protein skimmer, sump.
What test kits would you recommend and do I need anything else during cycling a piece of cured live rock to seed?


----------



## Swayne07 (Dec 31, 2012)

What test kits would you recommend madness


----------



## Swayne07 (Dec 31, 2012)

So just put a piece of cured live rock with is and that will start the process right would it speed up the process if I put bio spira in the tank


----------



## Swayne07 (Dec 31, 2012)

Madness what test kits would you recommend for just fish for now and do I just need to put a piece of cured LC and that starts the process and would bio spira speed the process

Thank you Seth


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

+1 to what Reefing Madness said. throw it in and let er grow


----------



## Swayne07 (Dec 31, 2012)

What test kits do you guys recommend


----------



## Swayne07 (Dec 31, 2012)

And I will also need to get a piece of cured live rock to cure the rest correct?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

API Test kits are good to use.
No, you do not need a piece of Cured Live Rock to do anything. You can put a piece of Live Rock in the tank to seed it with critters, but you don't have to.


----------



## Swayne07 (Dec 31, 2012)

So the rock will cure itself and will it begin the tank cycle


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, the tank will cycle with the process of the rock curing.


----------



## Swayne07 (Dec 31, 2012)

So I have had my dry rock and sand in my tank for about a week now and my API test kit came in so I tested the water and it showed ammonia nitrates and nitrate all three present in my tank does this mean its cycling a no changes in the appearance of the rock yet though


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yup, means the process has started. Looking at roughly 4-6 weeks.


----------

